# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Eating like a Parisian?

## jrosen

I know this should have been done months ago, but here goes!
We are going to Paris 10/1-10/10 and I'am confused with all the choices.

I'am looking for good restaurants with reasonable prices. Maybe that hidden gem?

I know about all of the "stars" restaurants, but past experiences tell me that can be
overboard and very expensive. 

I will do that a couple of times, but would rather the more moderate great meal.

Looking for dinner ideas only

Thanks,
Jimmy

----------


## KevinS

I know that he asked only for dinner ideas, but someone please also tell Jimmy where he can get a great Croque Monsieur in Paris - it will make his lunch!

----------


## amyb

Angelinas

----------


## LindaP

Last fall we had a great concierge at our hotel; who recommended a couple of great places......the first one is more an old-fashioned Parisian resto; Le Bistrot de Paris. The second resto was a small , neighborhood type place; which we really loved; Cinq Mars. 
Have a great trip, cheers !

----------


## cec1

I look forward to hearing about the gems you find!

----------


## jrosen

Kevin,
You are correct! Did Bouchon reopen under the same ownership?
That's still the best one I've ever had!

----------


## jrosen

> Last fall we had a great concierge at our hotel; who recommended a couple of great places......the first one is more an old-fashioned Parisian resto; Le Bistrot de Paris. The second resto was a small , neighborhood type place; which we really loved; Cinq Mars. 
> Have a great trip, cheers !



Linda,
Cinq Mars is on my list!
Thanks

----------


## jrosen

Angelinas for the Croque or for dinner?

Thanks Amy

----------


## amyb

Croque lunch..and great hot chocolate and pastries.

----------


## KevinS

> Kevin,
> You are correct! Did Bouchon reopen under the same ownership?
> That's still the best one I've ever had!




Bouchon has reopened, but I don't know anything about the ownership.  The menus which I've seen do not list a Croque Monsieur.  An in-person visit might reveal more.

----------


## stbartshopper

You only asked for dinner so here is more than you asked for. We removed the most expensive ones from the list.
These are our favorites plus some other ideas while you are there.
Cafe Constant (Great for lunch), 01 75 82 08 07, 
Le Violon D'Ingres (Dinner- our favorite), 01 45 55 15 05, 
Le Relais de L'Ile (This one you will enjoy), 01 46 34 72 34, 
La Fontaine de Mars (great seafood- a lot of locals), 01 47 05 46 44, 
Marius (Way off of the beaten path- a wonderful neighborhood restaurant only Parisians know about- we are going back here), 01 46 51 67 80,
 A fun place for the family is Le Refuge de Fondues (cash only), 01 42 55 22 65- this is very informal- you literally climb over tables to get to your seats- mostly young people- very inexpensive. 
The Museum Nissim Camondo and Marmotton are excellent. The 45 minute train trip to Vernon to visit Monet's garden in Giverny is a must.

----------


## KaraBrooks

Don't know where you are staying but here are a few of our "gems" that do not break the bank (I'm linking you to my blog posts so you can see pictures/descriptions and see if it is your thing) but you can obviously just google the restaurants. They are all really good.)

Restaurant L'Ag - This is often our first night place in Paris http://www.pearlsandoysters.com/2015...estaurant-lag/

Le Timbre - we were actually talking about this place this morning. Three different menu options (and price points) and great food - http://www.pearlsandoysters.com/2015...ce-in-the-6th/

Gare au Gorille - love this place. Fun, hip and delicious small plates - http://www.pearlsandoysters.com/2015...re-au-gorille/

We haven't been for dinner but I imagine they would be great:

Premices - I have never been for dinner (and they are open on Mondays which is rare!) but lunch is fantastic. I cannot recommend this restaurant MORE!! http://www.pearlsandoysters.com/2015...-paris-go-now/

Le Cigale Recamier - first stop for us when we land in Paris. Souffles and champagne - oh yeah!! http://www.pearlsandoysters.com/2015...to-paris-meal/

Auberge Flora - only been for lunch but the tapas tree was to die for and I would definitely consider for dinner - http://www.pearlsandoysters.com/2015...usic-together/

Enjoy Paris! #Jealous #Jelly

----------

